# I have Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth. What is best antibiotic?



## mattgeiger (Jan 23, 2009)

Been having indigestion and pain in my intestinal area for the last few months and doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. I did some research on SIBO and I'm convinced I have it. I was on pain killers for about 9 months which I believe caused the bacterial overgrowth. The pain killers slow down the muscular movement of the intestines, allowing bacteria to grow. So my question is what would be the best antibiotic for me? Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it is almost impossible to diagnose SIBO based on symptoms alone as the same people with the same symptoms can have very different results when tested.Long term use of pain killers can upset the GI tract without changing the bacteria at all.http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page6.htm lists the antibiotics typically listed for SIBO. Which one is the "best" is up for debate with most people having a favorite but almost no head to head data.


----------

